# noob question: what size rim tape for mavic open pro? nm



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

tia

Any tips would help though I assume it's a no brainer?


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Take the rim to the shop*

This is a perfect item to buy at your LBS, so they'll know who you are and maybe stay in business a few more weeks. Take the rim to the shop and say, "Gimme some tape for this." It might (but might not) cost 50 cents more than off the Net, but you'll save seven bucks in shipping, so it works out.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Narrow*



culdeus said:


> Any tips would help though I assume it's a no brainer?


The narrow (8 mm?) fits right in the center of the rim without interfering with the seating of the tire in the hooks.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> The narrow (8 mm?) fits right in the center of the rim without interfering with the seating of the tire in the hooks.


I've taped many OP rims and the 17mm Velox works the best and fits in the spoke bed perfectly. The narrowest (11mm) Velox tape is only necessary for a small number of rims in existence.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I had problems in using the really narrow rim tape. While it did cover the holes, over time, the tape shifted and exposed the hole edge and I started getting flats. I replaced with the wider tape and have had zero problems.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MikeBiker said:


> I had problems in using the really narrow rim tape. While it did cover the holes, over time, the tape shifted and exposed the hole edge and I started getting flats. I replaced with the wider tape and have had zero problems.


Ditto...I stick with 17mm tape


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Ditto...I stick with 17mm tape


I also vote for this. In addition I would recommend stretching the tape tight around the circumfrance of the wheel. I had a wheel builder put some Velox in too loosely and tire irons would shift the tape around. When I've pulled the Velox real tight it becomes almost rock hard over time and never shifts.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

pull it tight against what?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tightening*



culdeus said:


> pull it tight against what?


As you first apply the tape to the rim, hold it in place with your finger and pull firmly on the roll of tape as you apply it to the rim. Continue to do this all the way around. This gives a much better application than "just laying it down" without any tension on the tape.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Anti-gravity said:


> I've taped many OP rims and the 17mm Velox works the best and fits in the spoke bed perfectly. The narrowest (11mm) Velox tape is only necessary for a small number of rims in existence.


Agree on the 17mm. I buy a 100 meter roll - TF


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Thanks, you guys will be happy to know that I got "Continental" exactly 90 degrees away from the rim label. Should be rolling to work shortly on these puppies.


----------

